# HELIX 5 QUESTION



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

SO.....I HAVE A "REGULAR" HELIX 5 THAT CAME WITH MY FISH HAWK THAT I'M NO LONGER USING.

I'D LIKE TO USE IT ON MY CANOE GOING FORWARD.....A CANOE THAT WILL EVENTUALLY BE USED IN THE BWCA AS WELL AS ELECTRIC ONLY LAKES IN NE OHIO.

QUESTION: CAN MY HELIX 5 BE MADE TO WORK ON A CANOE?

I'D OBVIOUSLY NEED A BATTERY SOURCE FOR POWER AND A TRANSDUCER.

MORE PARTICULAR QUESTION: DOES HUMMINBIRD MAKE A "CANOE TRANSDUCER"? OR WOULD I NEED TO GET A TRANSDUCER THAT FOLKS USE FOR ICE FISHING?

AS ALWAYS, ANY HELP WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.

TIGHT LINES!

-TONY


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

I had an old Lowrance portable flasher that had 3" suction cup attached to the transducer. Something like that might work for you. You could also mount it on a stick and put it in the water for a look and you would be able to aim it where you wanted.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I built a transducer bracket for my Jon boat so I could use my helix units on it. The bracket just slips over the transom, I built it snug so it won't go flying off. A deer feeder battery will last well over 8 hours this is what I use on my helix for ice fishing.


----------

